

Ask NH: MacOS / XCode 4 Guides, Books, Tutorials? - mikhaill

I'm on the search for a good XCode 4 and MacOS development book and tutorial.<p>Everything I've found either concentrates on Xcode 3, which is significantly different or iOS development, not MacOS.<p>If you have a good resource for MacOS development, can you please share?
======
blownd
There are loads of great resources out there for learning Cocoa for Mac
development but because Xcode 4 is so new you aren't going to find much aside
from Apple's own documentation.

But I strongly recommend you check out Programming iOS 4:
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/0636920010258>

It's still in development and has just been updated to cover Xcode 4. I've
been reading the previous edition and it's brilliant: great writing and the
first half of the book is applicable to both iOS and desktop Cocoa
development. As a relatively new Mac developer (1-2 years) this really
consolidated my knowledge of Apple's frameworks and Objective-C.

~~~
mikhaill
Thanks so much for your help. I'll definitely check out the book. For others
who may be looking, I found these excellent Xcode4 screencasts:
<http://pragmaticstudio.com/screencasts>

------
duskwuff
The mechanics of using XCode 4 are somewhat different, but all the
fundamentals are identical. As far as documentation goes, Apple's online docs
are a surprisingly good starting point.

